# Back in Action - AG doll clothes by Ladyfingers



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Here are the final creations done while recouperating - didn't know a dislocated shoulder could be so painful, especially when I went around for 10 days not realizing it was the cause of part of my pain!

Photo 1: Party dress done in Caron Simply Soft, "Mango" - what a wonderful color! Dress trimmed in soft apricot short eyelash yarn from Ice, and white "Shaggy Shimmer" by Sundance. I tried the "picot bind-off" method - which took FOREVER on this full skirt. 
You bind off 2, turn, cast on 3, slip the second then the third stitch over the first stitch, turn, then start the bind off 2 again.....Mercy! 

Photo 2: "Mango" bathing suit, hat and beach bag - love that color! Trimmed with white crochet floppy flowers.

Photo 3: Another view of bathing suit, hat and beach bag, showing how the hat was made.

I have some favorites from these four "recouperating" photo postings: The bright blue furry metallic dress trimmed with white pom-pom yarn. The "All-American Cheerleader" outfit. The PLayful Pirate". The white jumpsuit with the multi-colored bells on the big cowl neck. The white dress with scattered sequins trimmed in the bright blue furry metallic yarn, and the multi-colored mohair sweater with long pants trimmed in the mohair was also fun to knit. What are your favorites from the 4 postings?


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

very beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Really cute outfits - good work


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

mohair sweater with long pants trimmed in the mohair I like this one.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

I would like to have your doll clothes to fit ME!


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

I agree with the person above. Love all of them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Separated shoulder - keep those elbows tucked in or put a pillow under it.... Glad ou are feeling better. The outfits are darling. the headband in first picture looks like a Hawaiian flower lei. Love the color.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

So pleased that you are well again Elaine, and as always these outfits are gorgeous. I love the colours too, so summery and vibrant.


----------



## carolyn28562 (May 6, 2011)

I always look forward to your posts. Love the outfits and get better soon.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> Here are the final creations done while recouperating - didn't know a dislocated shoulder could be so painful, especially when I went around for 10 days not realizing it was the cause of part of my pain!
> 
> Photo 1: Party dress done in Caron Simply Soft, "Mango" - what a wonderful color! Dress trimmed in soft apricot short eyelash yarn from Ice, and white "Shaggy Shimmer" by Sundance. I tried the "picot bind-off" method - which took FOREVER on this full skirt.
> You bind off 2, turn, cast on 3, slip the second then the third stitch over the first stitch, turn, then start the bind off 2 again.....Mercy!
> ...


You are amazing!! Please send the patterns !!


----------



## dancin daisies (Jul 20, 2011)

you really know what your doing when it comes to colours.you have done really well.I like the background colours with them


----------



## JGG (May 6, 2011)

Will you be sending out the patterns for these a you have the others....Please send to [email protected]


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Fabulous! Love the "mango" color. Glad you are better.


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

Your outfits are so cute. I love the bathing suit. The colors are beautiful. Are the pants attached to the skirt?


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

With a dislocated shoulder I'm amazed you could knit at all, let alone create these beautiful outfits! I hope you're feeling better! I love the bathing suit!


----------



## mrssonsew (Feb 7, 2011)

OMG I can't pick a favorite I hope I can do somewhat like you, you are an angel and I hope you continue to inspire us all we do love everything you do, not that we are as good but we need you to be on our shoulder and tellin us not that way this way, lol. we all love you and get well. Carol


----------



## 1700 (Jan 23, 2011)

you are so talented I have been enjoying your patterns If you can please send me the patternd Im on your list GBU get better fast JB [email protected]


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

You are amazing! Can't pick a favorite because they are all so great. If sending out more patterns add me to the list. Let me know and I will PM you my address.


----------



## jemima (Mar 26, 2011)

I love the mango party dress. So glad you are feeling better.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

ooohh, very nice


----------



## Vicky1946 (Jun 15, 2011)

Beautiful. Can you please share the pattern.
[email protected]


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Elaine, I am so happy that you are feeling better. Your doll patterns are soooo beautiful. Would you think I am selfish if I asked you for your patterns? May I have your patterns? Thank you. Blessings, Dorothy


----------



## DorothyLWM (May 8, 2011)

The All-American cheerleader was my favorite, but they are all cute. Glad you're doing better!


----------



## Knittingnannie (Jan 28, 2011)

I love the orange and white striped brim hat is there any chance you would share the pattern...


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Nannygoat:

The bathing suit pants are from the basic panties pattern in Handout #2, except....on the last two rows before decreasing for the legs, knit 2 rows. This will give you a row of "purl bumps" on the right side. Do this for both sides of the panties. Then after you bind off, go back and slip your knitting needle through the "purl bumps" on the right side, you should pick up approx. 26 sts. Knit in front, back and front of each stitch. Then work in stock. st. for 4 rows. Bind off ruffle. Do the same thing for the other side. Sew the two side seams of the ruffle together - the panties are now a ruffled bathing suit!


----------



## MChristman (Jun 14, 2011)

I would love to have the patterns if you share them. I'm starting to make them for my granddaughter. Your work is beautiful. [email protected]


----------



## red911pj (Apr 30, 2011)

I love your imagination! Glad you are feeling better and thank you sooo much for sharing :0) PJ


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Wow. You are unbelievably productive! Beautiful work. Get well soon!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi Everyone!

You are all asking for the patterns for my recent postings.
If you look closely at each photo you will see that they come from the patterns in all three handouts. For instance, the "All-American Cheerleader" is the basic top ribbed sweater, ATTACHED to basic panties. I wanted some sparkle so made the shorts in silver/white short eyelash yarn from Ice. Made the shorts really short without a turned up cuff. The red boots and cap are in Handout #2 - I used Herrschener's Holiday yarns in red with metallic threads. The pom-poms for her hands and the smaller pom-pom for her cap came from Handout #3: short robe, PJ's, slippers with pom-poms.

The "mango" dress is the basic top with a flared skirt, trimmed in apricot ribbon yarn from Ice, plus some white "Shaggy Shimmer" yarn from Sundance. I don't recommend the "picot bind off" for a full skirt - it takes forever to complete! 

The bathing suit bottom is just the basic panties, except on the last two rows before decreasing for the legs, knit 2 rows. This will give you a row of "purl bumps" on the right side. Do this for both sides of the panties. When you have completed the panties and bound off. Go back and pick up 26 stitches from the purl bumps. Knit in front, back and front of each stitch. Stock.st for 4 rows. Bind off in knit. Do the same for the other side. Sew the two ruffle side seams together. The basic panties are now a ruffled bathing suit!


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm scratching my head over this:

I have posted four sets of AG photos in the last 3-4 days. Two of my titles did actually appear on the Forum Digest list.
They received a tremendous response of "viewers", as follows:
"Recovering Rapidly"......has 3018 hits, so far.
"Back in Action"..........has 1723 hits, so far.

Periodically I click on "My Topics" at the top/middle of the page and find out if there has been any interest in my postings.

I also found that my first posting "After the Fall" has only 142 hits, so far. (It was not listed in the Digest).
"Feeling Much Better", the third posting, was also not listed, and has had only 116 hits, so far.

Could Administration be trying to tell me to "cool my jets" and not post so often? I will comply, if that's what they want me to do.


----------



## Coots (May 6, 2011)

Dont cool jets please.. We love them


----------



## Sophie5 (Apr 2, 2011)

My God your doll clothes are gorgeous! If you are willing to share....may I please have the pattern. [email protected] thank you


----------



## nkrumme (May 7, 2011)

the bathing suit is really neat. explain how and when you add the ruffle. nilakrumme


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Your work is always gorgeous Lady.

Thanks for sharing.

Camilla


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Please don't cool your jets. You are amazing. I especially look for your posts. you are such an inspiration. I am glad that you are feeling better, but it sounds like you were in a lot of pain.
I print all your pictures and ideas. I have the handouts, but no imagination. I have them all in a binder and my granddaughters love to look at them and then tell me what they would like. Of course, all of them, but I limit them to one for Birthday, Easter and Christmas and maybe some that I choose. I love making them and their reaction when they open them. I get to see them on the web cam.
Right now my favorite is the mango swim suit. Although they are all beautiful. Your knitting is awesome.


----------



## 28179 (Jul 15, 2011)

I look forward to seeing your creations. They are gorgeous and very inspiring. Am so glad you are better, was wondering why I hadn't seen any lately. I look for the AG clothes first when I open the email. Please send any and all patterns and booklets to me and let me know the cost and I will send it to you. Thank you from my granddaughters and me. My email is [email protected]


----------



## bamster (Mar 11, 2011)

good to see u back in action your work is awsome. could you or someone tell me what handouts is thank you ,,, Bam


----------



## meme173 (May 23, 2011)

as ever these are beautiful. would love to have your new patterns. you do fantastic work even with the bum shoulder.


----------



## meme173 (May 23, 2011)

thank you for all your sharing. you are making our kids and grandkids very happy. and the knitters too.


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

GREAT!!!


----------



## pleclerc (Jan 17, 2011)

What an inspiration you are. Thank You! Glad you are feeling better and so happy you shared your talent with us. Your designs and yarn choices are wonderful. Love the bikini. Hope you also knit
for yourself because you deserve a wardrobe as nice as your AG. Patricia


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Once again - if you want copies of the three handouts e-mailed to you, send me an e-mail to:

[email protected]

I'll send the handouts via "Reply" e-mail ASAP.

Nila Krumme: Use the basic panties pattern, except on the last two rows before you start decreasing for the leg openings, KNIT 2 ROWS. This will put a row of "purl bumps" on the right side. Do this on both sides of the panties.
When you have completed the panties and bound off - go back to the purl nubs and slip your knitting needle through these nubs - picking up 26 stitches. Knit in front, back and front of each stitch. Then work 4 rows in stock. st. (knit l row, purl l row). Bind off in knit. Do the same thing on the other side of the panties. Now sew the two side seams of the ruffles together. Instead of basic panties you now have a ruffled bathing suit bottom.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Love all your outfits. You mention a Pirate outfit, I did not receive the post with that out fit. The only ones I received were the ones with the cheerleader outfit and this one with the orange (mango) bathingsuit. Could you repost or email me the photos of the others? Do you need my email address again?


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

Have missed your postings, they are always so bright and cheery.. Can`t wait for gr dau to grow into this stage of dress-up (now it`s just dress me pretty and drag the stuffed doll) but I`m sure it won`t be long before she`ll want her and dolly to look the same. Looking forward to your posts once again and hope you`re still sharing patterns. Norah


----------



## 28179 (Jul 15, 2011)

A very special thank you from my granddaughters and me. I am going out this morning to buy some new ink cartridges. Am excited about starting to knit the outfits. Hope mine look as good as yours. Again many thanks and - stay healthy.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

PennyPincher:

You didn't see the "Playful Pirate" costume? Go up to the top of this page, in the middle, click on "Search" then type "After the Fall - AG Doll Clothes by Ladyfingers" - you will see two Halloween costumes (including the pirate), a Christmas elf outfit, and a white jumpsuit trimmed with tiny metal bells.

I posted four different photo sets recently. Most of you saw the one titled "Recovering Rapidly - AG Doll Clothes by Ladyfingers" and "Back in Action - AG Doll Clothes by Ladyfingers, but quite a few of you missed the first and third posting - the one given above and "Feeling Much Better - AG Doll Clothes by Ladyfingers". 

If you don't want to type all those titles, just go to "Search" and type Ladyfingers. A long list will open with all my photo postings. This covers 16-18 pages, so scroll down and click on everything from Ladyfingers.


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Again, Elaine, share share share!!!!! hope you still have my email, if not, PM me and I'll send it.

So sorry to hear about your shoulder! What the heck did you do???? Take care!!!!
Laney in Ohio :-D


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Laney: This is Elaine ("Lainee") aka Ladyfingers in So. Calif. I probably have your e-mail on file, but it's not listed with your actual name, only your e-mail - so..... I can't find it by looking for Laney or Lo'L - shoot me a private message again - and I'll check for your e-mail. The handouts will be sent ASAP.

There are no new handouts after #3. All the current knit outfits were cobbled together using various patterns in all three handouts.

For example: The "All-Star Cheerleader" - Handout #2, basic ribbed neck sweater with ATTACHED shorts. I made the shorts really short with no turned up cuff and also used a sparkly silver/white short eyelash yarn. The boots and cap came from Handout #2, and the pom-poms were from Handout #3: short robe, PJ's, and slippers with pom-poms. The "mango" dress was the basic top in Handout #2 with a full skirt. I don't recommend trying the "picot bind off" because it took forever on that very full skirt!
The mango bathing suit bottom is the basic panties, except on the last 2 rows before decreasing for the leg openings, you KNIT 2 ROWS. This will give you a row of "purl bumps" on the right side. After the panties are completed, but not sewn together, go back to the purl bumps and slip your needle through the bumps - picking up 26 stitches. Knit in front, back and front of each stitch. Then work 4 rows in stock. st. (k1 row, p1 row). Bind off in knit. Do this for the other side of the panties. Then sew the panties seams. Now sew the two side seams of the ruffles. Instead of basic panties you now have a ruffled bathing suit bottom.

The bra top: Cast on 54 stitches and rib for 4 rows. Bind off 15 stitches, knit across 24 stitches, and bind off the remaining 15 stitches. Attach yarn on right side of bra and knit across ONLY the first 12 stitches. On these stitches only, knit 2 tog on first and last stitch - 10 sts.
Continue to decrease down to 2 sts. Cut yarn leaving a long strand to crochet the tie string for her neck. Pull yarn through the 2 sts, knot securely, and crochet a chain - about 35 chains for the tie string. Attach yarn at the front middle of the bra and work in the same manner as the first side. Slip the bra on the doll - feet first - so the ribbed strap goes around her body, then tie the strings at her neck.


----------



## abpoliceemt (Apr 20, 2011)

I love these do you have the patterns, I would really love to have them. They are absolutley beautiful. Glad you have healed up. God Bless.


----------



## abpoliceemt (Apr 20, 2011)

Never mind got the info. THX


----------



## nkrumme (May 7, 2011)

Thanks. Sounds simple when you explain it. Gonna try a pair. Nila Krumme


----------



## Louisem (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry for the pain!!!I too am recouping from a fall down the stairs--ouch--but look everyday for you to update--I am almost done with the sundress--my grandaughter is excited--so am I!!!thanks for the patterns--I have shared them,also---get well--Louisem--Bradford,Illinois


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you Elaine.


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> Here are the final creations done while recouperating - didn't know a dislocated shoulder could be so painful, especially when I went around for 10 days not realizing it was the cause of part of my pain!
> 
> Photo 1: Party dress done in Caron Simply Soft, "Mango" - what a wonderful color! Dress trimmed in soft apricot short eyelash yarn from Ice, and white "Shaggy Shimmer" by Sundance. I tried the "picot bind-off" method - which took FOREVER on this full skirt.
> You bind off 2, turn, cast on 3, slip the second then the third stitch over the first stitch, turn, then start the bind off 2 again.....Mercy!
> ...


I'm afraid I'm in the same boat when it comes to your shoulder. I hurts when I do anything. Getting dressed with only one hand is a sight to see. I couldn't get an appt. with the Dr, til a week from Fri. Hope he can do something for me. How long did it take you to be back to normal. Enjoy your knitting again. Your things are so cute and done so well. Any little girl who gets them will be thrilled.


----------



## clogden21 (Jan 25, 2011)

they are always so bright and happy


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

So beautiful. Some of my favorites.


----------



## gmasandie (Mar 18, 2011)

Sounds like you had some surgery, sorry to hear this but happy you are doing well. I'll bet the knitting needles were hot while you sat and recovered. LOL Do you share your patterns? Do you make them up as you go? I love the swim suit. I love all the stuff I have seen, you are a wonder with knitting needles.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

gmasandie:

I sent you a private message to send me your e-mail address so I can send you a "Reply" e-mail with all the handouts.


----------



## isastitch (Apr 28, 2013)

oh my beautiful again need to knit 24/7 but love them tired of knitting the dishcloths so will go back to AG clothes Just can't believe the talent but oh so appreciated


----------



## JudithG (Oct 29, 2016)

I just want t know I want all 3 of the handout pattern emailed to me you said we must email you is this emailed address still correct [email protected] thanks my email address is [email protected] sorry for my English that is so poor
Kind regards Judith Mostert


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

JudithG:

FYI - the handouts have been discontinued. All available knitted doll clothes patterns by "Ladyfingers" are posted right here on this KP Forum. Go to "Search", type in the box..."Ladyfingers - Elaine's Doll Patterns"...scroll down through all the postings by members, looking for Daeanarah. She lists the pattern TITLE, followed by "download". Click "download" to open a copy of the pattern and photos on your computer for easy printing.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Great work


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Great work


----------



## JudithG (Oct 29, 2016)

Hello thank you so much I love the patterns


----------



## jjwilliamson74 (Mar 17, 2019)

Would it be possible to get the patterns for the swim suit set? I’d be happy to pay you...


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

I don't have this pattern, maybe if you ask Ladyfingers she will share it with you. Blessings, georgethe5th


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

Just love the outfits and the colors as well!


----------



## georgethefifth (Feb 17, 2011)

do you know how to get the patterns that you want?


----------

